# Salt Water Products License



## Okuma (Jun 25, 2011)

Been doing some research on getting a Salt Water Products License in the summer. Any body used one lately? What all can you do with it?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty much limited to bait and "trash" fish. Everything else is restricted.


----------



## Okuma (Jun 25, 2011)

What about kings?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

nope you need a king permit for kings....


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

u need an rs endorsement to sell much more than bait then a special permit to catch kings another for snapper and 1 more to catch reeffish and the 3 permits are no longer issued they have to be bought off another fisherman


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I believe you can sell lionfish with those also


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

that would be correct then there is whiting croker white trout and last i checked black fin tuna i would check on the bft and white trout things may have changed bait is your best bet make enough to get an rs then that opens u up to cobia pompano spanish flounder sheepshead black drum dolphin wahoo and trout when in season


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to FWC site and the only fish U can sell are ones without a RS next to them. The RS stands for restricted species. In order to get an RS You have to sell $5000 worth of seafood products in a 12 month period. Then to keep it You must sell that amount every year. It is in place to keep only commercial people in the commercial business.


----------

